# First Recipe for the New forum: Bayou Seafood Cakes



## badazzchef (Oct 1, 2007)

One of our most popular menu items at Live Bait at the Wharf!

Bayou Seafood Cakes:

1lb of fish filets OR trimmings picked of of various fish...nonetheless 1 lb of fish meat. STEAMED or Sauteed and chilled OR 1 lb of leftover white flaky fish

3 tbsp of bay shrimp or small count shrimp steamed and chopped

3 tbsp of crawfish tails chopped

1/2 cup mayo

2 tbsp creole or whole grain mustard

1 tbsp finely chopped green onions

1 tsp of Paul Prudhomme Blackened Redfish Magic

1 cup of Japanese Panko Breadcrumbs

1 tbsp of clarified butter or vegetable oil

Mix everything in a bowl except breadcrumbs. Add breadcrumbs slowly until you can make a good size ball of mix that will hold its shape about half fist size balls.

make a "cake" out of the mix and chill in the fridge for 30 minutes before cooking. Mash into breadcrumbs and saute in oil or butter on medium heat until nice and golden. If thick cakes, you may have to flash in a 400 degree oven to warm thru. Make your favorite remoulade or tartar sauce serve with lemons and enjoy!!


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

Sounds good! Thanks!:mmmbeer


----------



## Last Chance (Sep 27, 2007)

That does sound good,i may have to come give that a try soon.


----------



## drlile (Sep 28, 2007)

Dear Badazzchef,

Do you have any guesses what might be in Chet's marinated grouper? I love it!

Thanks, drlile


----------



## bigfishrookie (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice. i have a friend that swears by Paul's Black Majic and Panko crumbs. You guys are on to something.


----------



## bigfishrookie (Oct 1, 2007)

To: drlile- You asked what's in Chet's grouper- COD!!! Yes, I hear it's Cod from multiple sources. Can't confirm it though- I won't eat there. Personal opinion- that place has been junk for the last few years and crazy overpriced.


----------



## bamachem (Oct 2, 2007)

who's Chet?


----------



## Sailor612 (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds good..i'm gonna have to save this one!

Howmany servingswill that recipe make? 

Can you freeze non fried ones, or do they loose texture/flavor???


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

I can't believe you gave THAT RECIPE out and will not tell me ANY of your sauce recipes. YOUR AN ARSE........ :moon


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Gonna try this one. Thx


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

You are way back in the archives!


----------



## smooth move (Sep 25, 2012)

we do a similar thing except we roll it into golf ball sized pieces for appetizers. veeeery gooooood! you can mix in some cooked rice also.


----------



## capt.joe (Feb 2, 2011)

I also put a little ranch dressing in


----------

